# What am I prepping for? Help me make risk based decisions on what to get.



## malice95 (Nov 2, 2012)

So I live in NJ.. directly in the path of Sandy. We were without power for 2 days..and lost 
one tree which hit our fence... we are about 30 miles inland in the suburbs. 

This storm got me thinking about preparing a bit more for the next event. 

Where I live, natural disasters are minimal. 

* Hurricanes - Minimal impact to my home based on location. Power, food & fuel supplies definitly affected
* Earthquake - tiny one in the 41 years I've lived in the NE that I've felt. A large earthquake
might affect my home (single family 2 story) but I feel the risk is minimal. The NE is not earthquake prone. 
* Wild fires - Risk of wild fires is minimal based on my location
* Flooding - non exsitant for my home, on a hill. 
* Tornados - We have a few in NJ a year but they are very brief and never powerful like the midwest ones.
I feel the risk from tornados is minimal. 
* Civil Unrest - Possible I suppose.
* Goverment Collapse - I dont believe this is very likely. 
* Ground War in the USA - I suppose it could happen, but unlikely given our nucular stockpile. 
* Terrorism - Not likely to be affected where I live. 
* Nucular Explosion - I'm Dead (right in the middle of NY and Philadelphia). 

While I got the concept of a bug out bag, I struggle with why I would need to actually bug out. I think I would 
hunker down in my home. I get prepping for the worst case scenerio, but I dont see a scenerio where I would need 
to leave and require camping supplies. If my home was so damaged that I couldnt inhabit it, we would leave by car and seek shelter with relatives in other states. Not camp out. There are a million roads around here. There will be a way out via car. I dont see use having to use tents and such. 

I suppose I would need camping supplies for a zombie apoclypse, but then my wife would think I was crazy 

I plan on buying/doing... 

8000 watt Tri Fuel Generator
3x 20 lb propane tanks
Establish a natual gas hookup for generator. (home has NG). 
4x empty 5 gallon gas cans, to be filled before any know event like a hurricane or major winter storm. 
Freeze dried foods to last a week (portable if needed), Make sure we have canned goods on hand for 2 weeks. 
1x A manual can opener
12 guage shotgun with a hundred or so rounds+ a shoulder strap in a gun safe (Young kids). 
4x 5 gallon water containers to fill before any major event.
Drill a well for the sprinklers but could be used for a water supply. 
2x 4D maglights + extra batteries. 
1x Hand crank radio/flashlight
1x Large first aid kit
All important papers in one place (passports, insuranc info, SS cards)
Get my chainsaw in good working condition. 

Already have a propane lantern with 4x extra fuel tanks, 2x 4D maglights, and a water powered 
backup sump pump. 

So what am I missing?


----------



## jmh033089 (Oct 23, 2012)

The first thing I noticed you are missing is a BOB


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

You need more food. Suppose you got laid off from work? Or some other scenario that limited your income. If you had 6 months of food put back that would be one expense you would not have.
Me? I don't think society is going to collapse, with raider gangs running about raping and pillaging.
But I live in Florida, so hurricanes are a fact of life. I work in the building products distribution industry, so a layoff could happen any day. I could hit a deer with my pickup and be laid up unable to work. There are so many things that could happen that it just makes sense to have PLENTY of food and water on hand. 
We have a farm, with livestock, so we are not "bugging out" anywhere - we are already here. But I do keep food, water, a shovel, an axe and other things in my truck because one never knows what's just around the next bend in the road (metaphorically speaking).


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

I will presume that you have a couple of kids. Then something you may consider is to build yourself a small solar generator so that you would have a little extra power for the kids to play their games and charge their cell phones . Don't spend the money on one of the ones for sale all over the place, as you can build one fairly cheap by researching it yourself. A hundred watt solar panel in 12 volt,+ about 100-200.00 Two golf cart batteries in 6 volt + 200.00 and a small charge controller about 50.00 and of course a small inverter , about 100.00. Maybe a cart or little red wagon to fasten it all into. Just a thought.


----------



## malice95 (Nov 2, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> You need more food. Suppose you got laid off from work? Or some other scenario that limited your income. If you had 6 months of food put back that would be one expense you would not have.
> Me? I don't think society is going to collapse, with raider gangs running about raping and pillaging.
> But I live in Florida, so hurricanes are a fact of life. I work in the building products distribution industry, so a layoff could happen any day. I could hit a deer with my pickup and be laid up unable to work. There are so many things that could happen that it just makes sense to have PLENTY of food and water on hand.
> We have a farm, with livestock, so we are not "bugging out" anywhere - we are already here. But I do keep food, water, a shovel, an axe and other things in my truck because one never knows what's just around the next bend in the road (metaphorically speaking).


Yea this is exactly my mindset. More food does makes sense. I do have plenty of investments that are worth a lot, and I am in a growth careerso I am not worried about getting laid off. I can probably access 2 years worth of income in a few days. I think I'll add another month worth of food just to be safe.


----------



## dontlookatme (Apr 12, 2012)

What ever amount of food and water you think is a good amount, now double it. Also remember, 1 is 0. 2 is 1. So have an extra batteries, can opener, fire tools, and stuff like that. Dont go and buy another generator, unless you can, then go for it, but as a beginning prepper, try to have more than one of a certain item. At least on tools and equipment, plans, papers...


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm concerned about your fuel. 4x 5 gallon gas cans filled at the last minute seems limited to me. I'm assuming you will also fill every vehicle, etc. But... sometimes things happen in a way you don't expect. Say.... another Sandy is expected to hit 400 miles north of you... but in the final few hours turns and comes close to home. You may not always be home or have the time to do the last minute preps. 

We all know that gas can go bad over time... even with additives. I'd suggest storing enough gas to run your gennie and to fill any "we've got to get out of here vehicle". Then you should periodically use that gas in your vehicles and refill your storage. It keeps the gas fresh but ensures you always have more on hand for the no-notice type events. 

I'd also suggest a side-arm. It's not always convenient to wander around your property with a shotgun in hand. A sidearm can come in handy.... is easy to store next to your bed while sleeping. If things are bad... you keep in on you at all times and you don't have to worry about your kids finding it laying around loaded somewhere. 

I'd also offer you this advice with guns in the house. Teach your children how to shoot and show them it's destructive power. Let them respect it, but not fear it. Teach them how to use it safely. Then... if they ever want to see it or show it off to a friend, actually stop what you are doing and take the time to re-iterate how to ensure it is safe and unloaded and let them hold it. If they know you will always support this... then they never feel they have to sneak in and see it when you aren't around. If you research where most "child" gunshots occur... it is either a stupid parent cleaning a loaded gun, or a kid that snuck in to see it because they knew Daddy wouldn't let them see it when he was home.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

As for the BOB... you may never need one. But... if a situation ever occurs... say a chemical spill... and you have to leave for a few days or longer. Wouldn't you feel better knowing you could feed and take care of your family until you could get back home?


----------



## elliotriley (Nov 8, 2012)

If you're looking for a simple way to stock up on food, check out some of the freeze dried foods out there. It's a bit expensive, but will last 25 years or more. You can buy a whole month worth of food, a heat source, and a water filter for just over $100 (in a 30 day pack). It even comes in a pail that can be used for other things in the event you need to use it. Check out my favorite food storage source, Augason Farms, at Augason Farms - Food Storage and Gluten-free food products. There are also a lot of other places on the web that you can buy this type of food at. The kit I'm talking about is at 30 Day Food Storage Emergency All-in-One and is less than $100, plus shipping.

I keep my food pails in my crawl space because it's low moisture (dehumidifier) and the temperature stays cool all year round. However, you could keep them in a closet, etc. Good luck and I'm glad Sandy didn't hit you too hard!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

malice95 said:


> ..I struggle with why I would need to actually bug out. I think I would
> hunker down in my home...


Yep, no need to leave the solid shelter and warmth of our home unless we HAVE to..
_*"It's a dangerous business going out your door"- Bilbo Baggins*_

The primary basic essential requirement for any prepper is to therefore make sure we've got enough *stored food/drink* to tide us over and give us a breathing space sitting pretty at home til we can figger out what's going on and plan our next move.
Also vital is *lighting* from a torch/flashlight, and a *radio* to listen to news broadcasts.

This is my list of possible zapperoos, it's impossible to plan for them all, but the *food/drink/light/radio* basic strategy would certainly take the initial shock and trauma out of most of them-
1- *Chernobyl-type nuclear plant accident*, but on a much bigger scale, poisoning an area as big as the USA or the whole of Europe and Asia.
2- *Massive meteor or asteroid strike *wiping out millions with blast and tsunami, and kicking up enough dust to black out the sun for years like what wiped out the dinosaurs.
3- *World War 3 exchange of nuclear weapons *poisoning virtually the entire planet.
4- *A plague *wiping out most humans on earth after accidental release from a bio research lab, or a deliberate release by terrorists to wipe out the population of a specific country, or perhaps a virus naturally evolves that has no cure.
5- *EC Event (Economic Collapse)* triggering total breakdown of law and order resulting in looting gangs etc. 
6- *EM pulse (from a solar flare or nuclear bomb)* blows out the electricity grid and electronics, it'll be bad but hopefully the govt will have contingency plans to get relief food and medicine convoys up and running.
7- *Mega-earthquake *bigger than anything the earth has experienced before, demolishing a whole bunch of cities across countries or continents.
8- *Mega-tsunami *triggered by gigantic quake at sea, wiping out coastal areas for a hundred miles or more inland.
9- *Runaway volcano *that carries on spewing out dust and ash for months, throwing a grey wind-carried shroud around the planet blocking out sunlight and triggering subzero temperature drops.
10- *Haywire weather *(nonstop storms, tornadoes, hurricanes, blizzards, floods etc) caused by global warming, pollution, ozone depletion etc.

_"Pray that this will not take place in winter, because those will be days of distress unequaled from the beginning until now-and never to be equaled again.
Be on guard! Be alert! You do not know when that time will come. 
What I say to you, I say to everyone: 'Watch!"
- Jesus of Nazareth, Mark ch 13_


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Something else you may have to bug out for would be one of your very close nucklear power plants letting go. You sure wouldn't want to wait and see what happens,.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

nadja said:


> Something else you may have to bug out for would be one of your very close nucklear power plants letting go. You sure wouldn't want to wait and see what happens,.


Good point!

*WIKI- "In the period to 2007, 63 major nuclear accidents have occurred at nuclear power plants. 
29 of these have occurred since the Chernobyl disaster, and 71 percent of all nuclear accidents (45 out of 63) occurred in the United States"*

So the best strategy would be to hoof it as fast and as far upwind as possible and hope the wind doesn't change direction..
Look how Chernobyl stomped Europe, the term "no hiding place" springs to mind..










Hey, a small *GEIGER COUNTER * like this would be a worthwhile prepping tool so we could nip outside now and again to check radiation levels. 
I hear that radiation from a nuclear war would drop to relatively safe levels after about 2 weeks, during which time civil defence advice is to stay indoors with the windows shut.
I don't know if the same holds true for the type of radiation spewed out by a reactor accident.

below- *CHERNOBYL AREA RADIOACTIVITY READINGS*









*THE DEVIL'S FOOTPRINT THREAD*, including photos from inside Chernobyl's 'forbidden zone'-
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...footprint-chernobyl-stomps-europe-1986-a.html


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

The thought just struck me that in a radiation situation *cities might be a little safer than the countryside* because as the geiger above shows, fallout is absorbed into plants, whereas it just washes off concrete surfaces.
Therefore in a city the rain would wash it off roofs and streets and much of it would be carried away by the sewer system.

Another thing- As we see from the 'Devil's Footprint' map, fallout patterns are unpredictable because of wind currents and swirls.
For example places a thousand miles from Chernobyl got zapped by high fallout levels, yet pockets virtually on the plants doorstep stayed radiation free.
Therefore a worst case irony scenario would be if a reactor near our home blew its top and we hightailed it a thousand miles away, only for the radiation to catch us up and hit us at our new location, while our home town got completely missed!

Fukushima letting go in 2011, it was the worst nuclear accident since Chernobyl-


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Lucky Jim. Your rain washed away theory is good, IF it is raining. Where I live that is not a likely thing. Doesn't rain much here. Although it has been snowing a little bit this morning.


----------



## mulle46 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm in Nj also and would add the chlorine tanks near me as something to plan for, as reason to bug out if something happened to them.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

As you said you were one of the fortunate ones only losing power for two days. Some of your neighbors are still without electricity and some without housing. Let the scenario run it course as if you were in their shoes. Your prepping is for something as minor as having tools and coveralls in your truck for roadside repairs or settling in for the long haul after a natural disaster. You prep so you don't have to struggle. Every situation is either a challenge or reason to do better. Learn from your experience and share here. Ask questions. Take care.

punch


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

mulle46 said:


> I'm in Nj also and would add the chlorine tanks near me as something to plan for, as reason to bug out if something happened to them.


Good point, the docu *'Aftermath: Population Zero' *looks at what happens when there are no humans around to keep chemical plants from blowing their top and the heavier-than-air poison gases blanket the landscape.










EDIT- Drat, the vid has just been dropped from youtube!

PS- if anybody hasn't heard of the docu, it runs for 1 hr 29 mins and assumes that every human being vanishes for some unknown reason, and then traces what happens bit by bit over the next 25,000 years, and ends on an optimistic note by saying nature has thrived and reclaimed the planet after all the nuclear and chemical muck and climate swings etc have settled down.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

I would suggest some cutting tools, the best you can afford. I have several knives,kinda a hobby of mine. Maybe a couple of fixed blades, a couple of folders, a hand saw, and a hatchet or axe. I used to do tree work so I have been fortunate to be skilled in chainsaws. Some sharpening stones, and you may want to get to where you can sharpen them now so you won't be behind the curve if you are in need of them. I live very close to a great place it's Smoky Mountain Knife Works they have evrything and usually great prices. Hope this helps.


----------



## malice95 (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys. I've decided to move ahead with some basic preps. 

I bought.. 

Tri fuel generator has been ordered. Natural gas hookup is done and waiting for it to arrive.
6x 20lb propane tanks. 
4x 5 gallon gas cans. 
4x 5 gallon water containers.
2x 4D maglights + 3 sets of extra batteries. 
1x Hand crank radio/flashlight
1x propane lantern and 5x small propane tanks.
Got my chain saw working good and learned how to sharpen the chain. Also extra bar oil, chain, etc. 

I still need to get..

All the important papers in one place (passports, insurance info, SS cards) 
A good hunting style knife and a hand axe. I have a machate.
Freeze dried foods to last a month and canned goods for a month for 4 people. 
Large first aid kit 
More water storage
Couple more gas cans

Couple questions... 

If you had to get one good knife for an emergancy. what would you get? Like a rambo style one? 

For the first aid kit, what do you suggest? I want something really beefy.

For food storage. Can I store canned goods and freeze dried foods in an attached 
garage? Isnt heated or cooled but its part of the house. I have plenty of room in 
the garage and wife wont bitch about it being in there. 

Can liquor be stored in a garage? If I was going to stock up on booze, what would 
you recommend I stock up on? I dont drink much.. little rum now and then. Vodka? 
Whats universal?

I've been waffling on the gun. My wife doesnt feel we need one. The DD preppers tv show doesnt help. 
She thinks they are nuts. She is afraid for our kids safety. Yet I tell her it will be in a gun safe in the 
basement and the kids arent safe crackers. I might just need to buy it and ask for forgiveness later. 
I was thinking a shotgun and handgun. Its a big PIA in NJ to get a gun. Its a slow process.. 2-3 months.
While I dont expect I will EVER need to use it, I am concerned if something actual happens I wont be
able to get one for any amount of money. 

I have a small creek out back that always has water in it. What type of filtration system would you 
buy so I can take water out of it if needed?

Thanks Mike


----------



## malice95 (Nov 2, 2012)

ya know those 5 gallon water bottles used in offices. Does water keep well in 
those? They are pretty cheap and avaliable right down the road. 
I'm thinking I buy 10 or so and keep them in the basement for emergancy use. 

Does water go bad in storage?


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> You need more food. Suppose you got laid off from work? Or some other scenario that limited your income. If you had 6 months of food put back that would be one expense you would not have.
> Me? I don't think society is going to collapse, with raider gangs running about raping and pillaging.
> But I live in Florida, so hurricanes are a fact of life. I work in the building products distribution industry, so a layoff could happen any day. I could hit a deer with my pickup and be laid up unable to work. There are so many things that could happen that it just makes sense to have PLENTY of food and water on hand.
> We have a farm, with livestock, so we are not "bugging out" anywhere - we are already here. But I do keep food, water, a shovel, an axe and other things in my truck because one never knows what's just around the next bend in the road (metaphorically speaking).


I don't exactly agree that society won't collapse. With the way things are going it will eventually happen. All governments eventually fail. How bad that is for us depends on how it happens.

That said if you prep for a long layoff you will be pretty well prepped for most of the more feasible TEOTWAWKI scenarios. Why prep ammo in prep for a layoff? Ammo sells. The same justification can be used for nearly every prep for any TEOTWAWKI scenario can be used for a long layoff. Which is much more possible in today's world than society ending during our lifetime.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i looked at those too. i dont know about that, malice.

thanks for the link sarge dog to the knife store. they had mechettes. i bout died acuse of leons sticker incident. i will never look at mechettes the same again.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

One thing I didn't see on your list you may want is a Mr Buddy heater, One of your 20lb propane tanks would be able to heat a room for a week.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

As far as ammo goes, about 5 years ago I realized that when I retire and am on a fixed income (2014) I will find it very difficult to buy ammo for range use, hunting, whatever. So I started buying $10 worth of ammo a week. Prices have risen, so my expenditure is a little higher, but I'm pretty well set in the different calibers and gauges I have firearms for.
And I recently bought a reloading set up and will start to roll my own 45 Colt/45 ACP, 38/357, and 30-06.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

I have a Mr. Buddy heater. It works very well , and is not to bad on propane. You need to make sure you have enough air to breath though, especially if you intend to use it inside.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

Condor® Bushlore with Hardwood Handle and Mora of Sweden® Stainless 4" Companion Knife with Black/Military Green Thermoplastic Rubber Handle

I really like these two knives they are good for a lot of tasks that you will be doing.


----------



## malice95 (Nov 2, 2012)

nadja said:


> I have a Mr. Buddy heater. It works very well , and is not to bad on propane. You need to make sure you have enough air to breath though, especially if you intend to use it inside.


What's enough air? Is 2300 sqft enough? I have one of those big torpedo propane heaters for the garage but it uses 
A ton a fuel and ya get a bit lightheaded after spending an hour in the garage. It would definitely heat the house 
Though.

We have a natural gas fireplace that can heat the house if necessary..doesn't need elec.

If the generator dies or I lose natural gas the furnace will go out so a backup heater makes sense.


----------



## malice95 (Nov 2, 2012)

picked up a bunch of stuff from that smoky mtn store.. good prices. 

Folding and boot knife, axe, folding saw, binoculars, compass, flint, folding shovel 
All the basics. 


So any recommendations for a kick butt first aid kit? I want something serious enough to handle a gunshot
Or major wound.


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

malice95 said:


> So any recommendations for a kick butt first aid kit? I want something serious enough to handle a gunshot
> Or major wound.


You can get most of what you will want for a first aid kit from walmart. If you want to get more in depth you can go down to the army/navy stores and look for an old unit five or unit one. Lots of those places have old surgical kits, suture kits.

Other than gauze, bandaids, tourniquet etc,,,, Plastic in various sizes and tape (sucking chestwound anyone?) or if you can get your hands on them, three sided bandages. Any medications you need. The typical painkillers, saline. IV bags tubes, and what not if you can get your hands on them.

Don't forget tampons.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

For first aid kits, look into your local red cross and see if they still offer classes. For a really good first aid kit also ask your local paramedics and maybe they can put you onto a first aid supplier. Also, here in my area, we have a local hospital supply business. 

Battle dressings, Sutures in sterile packages, lots of peroxide, betadine, sulfa powder, tongue depressors Kling bandage's, splints (inflatable), neck brace, Airways, air bag for helping a drowning person etc to get air inside their lungs. A few emergency blankets


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I think the most important thing for you is to leave NJ for a state that isn't open to communism. if the gov't and luminaries have their way they will lock down the liberal cities almost right away.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

malice95 said:


> What's enough air? Is 2300 sqft enough? I have one of those big torpedo propane heaters for the garage but it uses
> A ton a fuel and ya get a bit lightheaded after spending an hour in the garage. It would definitely heat the house
> Though.
> 
> ...


The buddy heaters will not heat a house, but for an emergency they can heat a room, They have an oxygen sensor in case of low oxygen but just keep a window cracked should be enough, they have a catalyst heating element so they burn very clean, Coleman makes some smaller catalyst heaters that are great for a car, truck or tent.


----------

